

Crowdsource fundraiser for Open Source, visual IDE for tablets - MisterLunduke
https://www.bountysource.com/fundraisers/468-app-make-inator/updates/81

======
MisterLunduke
In the iterests of full disclosure: This is a project I started. So I am
biased towards it. But I felt the crowd at HN would have some interest in this
bad-boy. (Being able to have a full IDE that runs great on an Android tablet?
Yes, please.)

Feel free to ask any questions you like and I'll do my best to answer them.

